# "NCC 1701. No bloody A, B, C, or D." - Scotty replacementhead



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Scotty replacement head for the AMT/Ertl vinyl kit. I'm hoping to have it ready mid/late July.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

When it's done, I'd love to see a side-by-side with the original part. Looks great from what I could tell.

The heads on those kits were 'iffy' to begin with. Kirk's struck me as too small for the body.

Tib


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

That looks really great! I recently got Kirks head so looks like Chief Engineer Montgomery Scott will be next. 

Rough I idea when these will be ready to ship?

You're doing a bang up job on them!

hal9001-


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am holding out for Spock, you should consider redoing the hands as well, they are way too big for those kits.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> That looks really great! I recently got Kirks head so looks like Chief Engineer Montgomery Scott will be next.
> 
> Rough I idea when these will be ready to ship?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Joe Simon is doing a good job with the sculpts. Actually Scotty, and McCoy will be released at the same time. 

I'm hoping to have them ready mid July. $15 shipped each, and I'll also be offering a limited package deal with the head/kit.

Charlie


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

apls said:


> I am holding out for Spock, you should consider redoing the hands as well, they are way too big for those kits.


Spock will be done last, likely later this year....and I think you guys will really like what we've got planned!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

chasd25 said:


> Spock will be done last, likely later this year....and I think you guys will really like what we've got planned!


Check Out the Avengers Maria Hill thread in the Moebius Section, any thoughts or comments?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Are you making Spock from the Mirror world?


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Check Out the Avengers Maria Hill thread in the Moebius Section, any thoughts or comments?


Sorry, Can't say that I'm familiar with that character, sorry!


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

apls said:


> Are you making Spock from the Mirror world?


There will be a TOS Spock Head, and something else entirely utilizing the Spock kits. Trek fans won't be disappointed. That's all I'm saying for now


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

LOL!!!! That's a great pic!

Sorry, nothing until its in clay!

Charlie


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

The Scotty head looks really good. I just kinda wish he was smiling instead of frowning.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All business, that's our Scotty.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Let us know when Dr. Mc Coy is on sale, I want my Bones.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Hopefully both will be available before the end

of the month!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

John P said:


> All business, that's our Scotty.


lol unless he has a bottle of Saurian brandy...

looks great to me as well:thumbsup:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Will be ready to ship in about a week. $15 shipped for 1, $27 shipped for two (both), $30 shipped for the head & vinyl kit ( I have a limited # of vinyls), and $50 + Shipping for both heads, and both vinyls.

PM if interested

Charlie


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

PM sent Charlie, but I didn't get a confirmation, so I don't know if you got it or not. Could you let me know?

Carl-


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

PM replied! Thanks Carl!

I've got two McCoy and Four Scotty combos left!

Charlie


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

chasd25 said:


> PM replied! Thanks Carl!
> 
> I've got two McCoy and Four Scotty combos left!
> 
> Charlie


Really? I didn't get it for some reason.  All I need are the heads, got the bods.

Just PM me your PayPal user name and I'll send payment. If that's how you want to do it.

hal9001-


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Carl, just sent you a new PM, let me know if you got it!

Charlie


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

New pics!


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

In silicone! Resin should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Scotty looks pretty great. McCoy.....I'll have to wait for a paint-up to see. It might be the lighting throwing it off for me.

Still these upgrades are vastly superior to those done on the original kits! Well done!

Tib


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

First set shipped out today!


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Shipped out 5 sets this week so far, more going out today. All going in order of payment received.

I've got 3 Scotty, and 4 McCoy combos left!


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

2 more sets going out today. I underestimated the interest in these! 

I've got a Kirk "2nd" that I'll include with any order for an additional $5. It's cast in a funky, translucent blue resin, but should be fine under a coat of primer.

Charlie


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

These heads look great,and if the hands,if really needed are issued,there is the question about the bodies themselves.Don't want to be a party pooper,but are the bodies satisfactory in shape and details.If some of you have the heads and plan to build the figures soon,it would be a great way of finding out just how great these new heads really are on the bodies.If new hands were made,the question would remain,should they be made bare and opened,or be shaped to hold some objects like phaser,hypo spray,tricorder.Hopefully these objects would be included with the hands.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn't like the way they turned Scotty into a clown in the later movies, Star Trek 5 comes to mind, and then in the new movie. My favorite Scotty moment was during the TOS episode "Mudds Women" when he was explaining the dylithium crystal problem, blaming "that jackass Walsh".


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

It's sad that they took the throwaway line, said in humor about his multiplying his repair estimates as fact in TNG and made him out to be a pathalogical liar rather than a gifted engineer...but that's OT I guess.

As to the bodies on the vinyl kits, they're pretty good. Certainly usable with these new heads. I wouldn't sweat them. The hands can be made to work ok too with some effort.

I wonder if someone could post a painted up new McCoy head when they do one. It could've been the lighting but it just didn't look right to me.

Thanks,

Tib


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> I wonder if someone could post a painted up new McCoy head when they do one. It could've been the lighting but it just didn't look right to me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tib


So in comparison, do you think the kit head looks better?

hal9001-


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I think it looks more realistic, less toy-like. I'm concerned that the lines are too deep and the scowl while catching him at his most crotchety, fails to capture the gentle humor in him. BUT it could all be in the lighting of the picture, I could be dead wrong.

Tib


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

To me the McCoy head looks slightly stylized, almost like a caricature. However, as Tiberious mentioned above, it could merely be the shadows in the photograph accentuating the facial features.

The Scotty head...well, let me put it this way. I've been watching some of the remastered episodes of the original series recently (I didn't see many of them the first time around), and I'm awestruck by how well the sculpt captures James Doohan in one of Scotty's more intense moments.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Now, as for the critiques, look, everyone is entitled to their opinion, but remember...it's a replacement head that costs $15 including shipping, that is a huge improvement over what it replaces....If you aren't happy with it, well...you are more than welcome to hire a sculpture, invest the $$$, and have it done perfectly.

In the 15+ years these have been out, no one before has made any attempts to improve them. 

It was my own want to upgrade these kits to a better appearance for my collection, with a minimal amount of work, without costing an arm and a leg...that led to this project. 

I thought Joe did a pretty good job with the sculpts, improving what I thought were not very good heads. This isn't a $125 garage kit we're talking about, its a $12 replacement head

These heads are in no way an attempt to make these an uber likeness, or on par with a sideshow prepaint, or $125+ garage kit. A few I spoke with early on about this project told me I was trying to put "lipstick on a pig"


Having been a figure modeler for many years, I was excited when I heard these kits were originally going to be put out, and then disappointed by the likenesses on the first 3 kits. 

Despite the other problems (bloated chest, slightly undersized hands on Kirk, slightly oversized hands on Scotty), I figured they could improved greatly with just new heads. Of course they aren't going to fix all the other problems with the kits, but for me, it changed them from a kit I had no intention on building, to one I would now build and put on my shelf.

So far they've been a decent success. I'm on my third mold on the Kirk head, and about ready to remold Scotty. 

Most of the criticisms seems to come from those who haven't bought them! They're $15 shipped, and they get cheaper the more you buy. I could understand the hesitation to buy a kit with the concerns on a likeness if you are laying out a large sum of money (I've been there myself), but one of these is $15 shipped. You can buy it, build the kit with a head that looks A LOT more like Scotty than the head that came with the kit, or complain that this one isn't the perfect rendition and wait around till someone else does one (if ever)..and not have a Scotty kit in your collection.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Dude,

I'm sorry that you feel we're being harsh. It's ABSOLUTELY not the intent. I simiply asked if anyone had a picture of a painted up one and suggested that the lighting might have given an impression of it not looking quite right. Everyone here seems to be supportive and even very complimentary, especially of the Scotty sculpt.

If you don't want anyone to comment or ask questions on your work, I'd recommend not posting it to a discussion forum.

Sorry if you mistook my toughts as my being critical. It wasn't my intent.

Tib


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Tiberious said:


> Dude,
> 
> I'm sorry that you feel we're being harsh. It's ABSOLUTELY not the intent. I simiply asked if anyone had a picture of a painted up one and suggested that the lighting might have given an impression of it not looking quite right. Everyone here seems to be supportive and even very complimentary, especially of the Scotty sculpt.
> 
> ...


Tiberious

I have no problem with anyone asking to see painted pics, I'd love to see some myself! :tongue:

I wasn't singling anyone out, just making an observation in general. You'd have to agree there's a tendency with us modelers to nitpick something to death....all I was trying to say is try and look at the bigger picture.....it's an inexpensive piece of resin (compared to a lot of resin out there), to help improve some very poor kits. 

I had someone ask me to send them super close up pictures of the heads from multiple angles so they could examine the likeness in detail, before deciding to buy them. I'm sorry, but that's not something I'm going to do...not for a $12 head. if you're that concerned about the likeness, but willing to overlook the other issues with the kits, than maybe this isn't the resin piece for you...you know what I mean?

Anyhow...I have no problems with questions or comments, I've been producing resin kits for about 15 years now, I'm used to it.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks for understanding. For $12.00 they sar an incredible deal. I hope that someone posts come pics that prove my initial impression dead wrong! Beside I'm curious as to how nice these can look. My original heads are jus plain bad despite my best efforts to paint them better. Spock isn't so bad, but the rest are at best a vague likeness as released by AMT. I applaud the effort to improve them at a VERY reasonable price!

Tib


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I've got all three so far and can't wait for Spock. And so far I've been very pleased! Maybe they are not an exact likeness, but like it has been said, they are a vast improvement over the kit heads for sure. Like it has been said too, they _are_ a bargain!

Thanks Chad for produceing these and giving us the chance to turn an ugly pig into a pretty pig! :lol:

hal9001-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd also like to take this opportunity to apologize to Chas if my previous comment about the McCoy head sounded like a criticism. Honestly, I was merely making an observation, nothing more.

With regards to "lipstick on a pig", I'd say the pig got a complete makeover. I didn't bother with these kits because...well, you've all seen them. But if I had the spare cash I'd have nabbed at least one of each of Chas' combo sets. Things being what they are, I'll wait for the Spock replacement head and be happy to have at least that one in my collection.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm sitting on the fence concerning doing these Star Trek TOS figures but if I decide to jump over it it will only be because these replacement heads do justice to having these figures on my shelf. The original heads in the kits are mushy pieces of vinyl with very little likeness to the actual people but these new heads are crisp and strongly resemble the characters. The improvement looks like a night and day difference to me. Now I just have to decide if these kits are something I want to take up my valuable shelf space as I have a huge stack of unbuilt stuff already awaiting my attention.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> Now I just have to decide if these kits are something I want to take up my valuable shelf space as I have a huge stack of unbuilt stuff already awaiting my attention.


You're worried about space? When has modeler ever worried about space?  Space is relative. Our credo is to buy first then worry about space....unless....you're....married! :lol:

When ever I worry about not having enough space I just go out and buy another kit to shut myself up. Is that being neurotic? 

ha9001-


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> When ever I worry about not having enough space I just go out and buy another kit to shut myself up. Is that being neurotic?
> ha9001-


You are neurotic, it is part of HALs flaws that doomed the mission! LOL But I am married too and she doesn't give me a hard time. It is honestly what I value most on the shelf and I have over 200 kits in boxes stacked all over my too small workshop. The shelves in the computer workshop/display room are getting awfully full too but I'll figure that out once they are overloaded. Until then, buy and build is my motto!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> You are neurotic, it is part of HALs flaws that doomed the mission!


Good point. On both accounts! 

HAL9001-


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Thansks for the kind words guys!

Dale Stringer posted pics of his Kirk and McCoy build ups over at the clubhouse. I don't want to repost them here without his permission though, but I know several here are members there as well.

Charlie


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Dale gave me permission to post these here:


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks for posting that! It's indeed a vast improvement over the included head.

I sure appreciate the follow up!

Tib


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess that different shading of colors will give different results.Sure looks different from the original AMT heads,


----------

